# Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?



## delsol (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte genau noch 2 Stunden und wollte auf die schnelle ne Runde mit der Fliege ans Wasser. Naja ich verstaue meine Sachen und checkte noch kurz alles durch (Rute, alle Fliegen) alles klar. nach 10 minütiger Fahrt und 5 minuten laufens konnte dann das rauschen des Wassers geniessen aber dabei sollte es auch bleiben|uhoh: Ich schaute in meinen Rucksack und hatte meine Wathose vergessen#d Ich dachte mir das schaffe ich schon mal ebend schnell zurück aber durch den Feierabendverkehr konnte ich das dann auch wieder vergessen.#q

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



delsol schrieb:


> Ich hatte genau noch 2 Stunden und wollte auf die schnelle ne Runde mit der Fliege ans Wasser. Naja ich verstaue meine Sachen und checkte noch kurz alles durch (Rute, alle Fliegen) alles klar. nach 10 minütiger Fahrt und 5 minuten laufens konnte dann das rauschen des Wassers geniessen aber dabei sollte es auch bleiben|uhoh: Ich schaute in meinen Rucksack und hatte meine Wathose vergessen#d Ich dachte mir das schaffe ich schon mal ebend schnell zurück aber durch den Feierabendverkehr konnte ich das dann auch wieder vergessen.#q
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Das ist hart...
Ich habe mal meine Kunstköderbox auf dem Tisch liegen lassen, als ich mit der Spinne loszog.
Dann habe ich mir aber zum Glück nen paar GuFis vom Kollegen leihen können...


----------



## brandungsteufel (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Hi,

das ist ja noch relativ harmlos.
Ich bin 450 km nach Holland gereist zum Brandungsangeln. Habe dann beim aufbauen bemerkt das ich mein Dreibein zu Hause stehen gelassen habe! #d

Grüsse


----------



## venni-kisdorf (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Moin moin,

1 mal hatte ich das problem, habe meine sachen gepackt und ab ging es an die Ostsee nach 1std fahrt angekommen musste ich beim auspacken feststellen das ich alles mithatte außer meiner rolle...  der abend war gelaufen... 

zur zeit habe ich leider kein auto, aber wo ich noch im besitz eines autos war hatte ich so ziemlich alles im auto gelagert außer Rolle und Wathose da ich diese nach dem baden in der Ostsee immer reinige, daher immer wenn ich los wollte musste ich nur Hose und Rolle einpacken und hatte somit nie wieder was vergessen  ... 

Gruß


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist ja noch relativ harmlos.
> Ich bin 450 km nach Holland gereist zum Brandungsangeln. Habe dann beim aufbauen bemerkt das ich mein Dreibein zu Hause stehen gelassen habe! #d
> ...


 ´
Geil


----------



## Micha:R (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

ich verplane ab und an mal die würmer.... :q  bevors  zum fischen geht , ab in keller die dinger ausen styropor kasten  raus und  ab ine wurscht glas ....  meistens stehen sie dann  noch  fürn paar stündchn im kühlschrank un da bleibense dann desöfteren   auch ..... |rolleyes 

oder was mir leider auch des öfteren passiert   ich  verplane mein fischereischein ..... #d    ohh man  da geht ein auch immer de pumpe ey... :q  da läuft  dann nix mehr mit  in ruhe fischen  unso  ...


----------



## delsol (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Irgendwann steht man dann vorm Auto mit einer Strichliste beziehungsweise mehrere für jede Angelmetode eine andere und einem Stift :q check...check....check... och nicht schon wieder....


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Gott sei Dank ziehe ich meist mit einem Kollegen los, so dass wir uns gegenseitig aushelfen können.


Einmal jedoch fiel mir kurz vor dem Ziel nach 15-MInütiger Fahrt im Auto ein, dass ich meinen Angelstuhl in der Garage hab stehen lassen. Also eine viertel Stunde zurück gefahren, das Garagentor hochgefahren und - nix! Verdammt wo kann das Teil nur sein? Nach einigem rumstöbern dann doch der Blick in den Kofferraum. Er liegt doch schon drin...
Mit über einer halben Stunde verspätung gings dann ans Wasser, da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen ja gelohnt! |uhoh:


Ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Releaser hier im Thread berichten, sie mussten ihren Angeltag abbrechen, weil sie ihren Fotoapparat vergessen haben... |supergri


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Yeep, und die Strichliste am besten uff´s Lenkrad kleben  ...
Würmer vergessen ist bei mir auf Platz 1. Kescher uff Platz 2 ... Und uff nem Kutter stand Ick och schon ohne passende Rolle , so´n Shit ...


----------



## DerAngler93 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

HAbe mal als ich nach Bayern gefahren bin mein kescher vergessen. HAbe dann aber auch sowieso nix gefangen also war das halb so wild.


----------



## Micha:R (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

[QUOTE=ToxicToolz;2538319Würmer vergessen ist bei mir auf Platz 1.      



hehe :q  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Tabak - oder noch schlimmer: Tabak dabei und Feuerzeug vergessen...


----------



## delsol (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Ungeschlagen ist bei mir immer das Lockfutter:q und danach kommten meisst kleine hilfreiche Sachen wie Messer,Hakenlöser oder ich musste Nachtangeln mit meiner Lampe am Handy machen da ich meine Kopflampe vergessen habe:c und um ca. 3 uhr war der Akku leer und ich musste warten bis es hell wird damit ich alles wiederfinde:q


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Kescher vergessen geht doch noch...
Je nach Fisch kann man ja eine Handlandung durchführen...


----------



## Micha:R (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

mir fällt auch noch  was ein :  aal  angeln mit köfi    !!     und siehe da jedes ma aufs neue net an die ködernadel gedacht |rolleyes


----------



## venni-kisdorf (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tabak - oder noch schlimmer: Tabak dabei und Feuerzeug vergessen...


 
Das ist geil hatte ich auch schon mal gehabt....  hatte mich da damals von meiner Freundin zur Ostsee fahren lassen weil sie das Auto brauchte...  also ich dann meine Sachen aus dem Auto raus, angezogen und ab ging es ans Wasser, meine Freundin wollte dann so in 5 std wieder da sein...  Als ich dann meine Angelstelle erreicht hatte und noch eine Rauchen wollte bevor ich ins Wasser ging musste ich feststellen das ich mein Feuer im Auto vergessen hatte so ein mist... #q#q#q und ausgerechnet an diesem Tag war scheiß wetter und keine Menschenseele weit und breit .... 

Das passiert mir nie wieder habe seit dem immer 2-3 Feuerzeuge dabei.


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Früher:
Knicklichter (haben jetzt einen festen Platz im Koffer)
Kescher (steht immer auf dem Balkon, denke aber immer dran)
Feuerzeug (ein Ersatzfeuer ist immer in der Angelkiste)
Köder (schreibe mir jetzt immer eine Checkliste)

Aktuell:
Lampen, da die meistens im Zimmer verteilt stehen/liegen, teils mit, teils ohne Batterien. Immer sehr ärgerlich wenn es dann mal dunkel wird und man keien gescheite Lampe dabei hat.
Habe aber mittlerweile sone Werbegeschenks-Funsel im Kistchen liegen, besser als gar nichts im Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> Das passiert mir nie wieder habe seit dem immer 2-3 Feuerzeuge dabei.


 Wo haste sie denn?
Drei Feuerzeuge in der Jacke und die Jacke liegt noch zu Hause, weil ja so schönes Wetter ist und man keine Jacke braucht wäre ja auch negativ....


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Schlüssel vom Gewässer, Kescher und natürlich on top: Würmer/Maden


----------



## Carp_fisher (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Die Kühltasche mit Essen vergessen,und kein Kumpel oder Pizzaservice kennt den See um was zuliefern! 
EIN ALPTRAUM:r:r:r


----------



## Philla (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> Das ist geil hatte ich auch schon mal gehabt....  hatte mich da damals von meiner Freundin zur Ostsee fahren lassen weil sie das Auto brauchte...  also ich dann meine Sachen aus dem Auto raus, angezogen und ab ging es ans Wasser, meine Freundin wollte dann so in 5 std wieder da sein...  Als ich dann meine Angelstelle erreicht hatte und noch eine Rauchen wollte bevor ich ins Wasser ging musste ich feststellen das ich mein Feuer im Auto vergessen hatte so ein mist... #q#q#q und ausgerechnet an diesem Tag war scheiß wetter und keine Menschenseele weit und breit ....
> 
> Das passiert mir nie wieder habe seit dem immer 2-3 Feuerzeuge dabei.



Viel schlimmer: Tabak dabei, Feuerzeug Dabei, Hüllsen dabei, aber das Stopfgerät vergessen -.-


----------



## Tobi94 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Dann musste eben fertig "montierte"Zigaretten nehmen...


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Kescher, Messer oder Köderbox hab ich schon des Öfteren zu Hause vergessen - das ist bei mir aber irgendwie Standard (bin da etwas schusselig).

Mir ist es allerdings auch schon passiert, etwas NACH dem Angeln vergessen zu haben:

 Ich hab meine gefangenen toten Köderfische im Auto vergessen. Da lagen sie dann die kommenden zwei Tage, in denen ich das Auto nicht benutzte. 

Und das im Hochsommer - den Geruch hab ich bis heute nicht vergessen, als ich danach wieder in meinen Wagen steigen wollte und die darin schlummernden Kostbarkeiten erschnüffelte... |rolleyes
Das süße Düftchen blieb mir trotz gründlichen Auslüftens noch tagelang erhalten... |uhoh:


----------



## Jens84 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Gegen ein stinkendes Auto helfen Kaffeepads von der Senseo. Ein zwei Tage im Auto lassen (ich leg eines unter den Beifahrersitz und eines in den Kofferraum). Riecht zwar dann 2-3 Tage wie in der Rösterei aber angenehmer als der Gestank. Und danach riechts wieder neutral.

Jens


----------



## bacalo (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Beim Nachtangeln bemerkt, dass die Kopflampe zu hause liegt. Ärgerlich war der Rückweg bei völliger Dunkelheit über Stock und Stein, durch Sträuchern und sonstigen Stolperfallen. Sonst nur 20 Minuten, aber hier, bepackt mit dem Angelgerödel - eine Ewigkeit#d
Durfte mich wegen den vielen blauen Flecken und Schrammen bei meiner Frau erklären#q|evil:.


Und die Zigarettenpaper´s#q#q#q (keine Reserve)


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Gegen ein stinkendes Auto helfen Kaffeepads von der Senseo. Ein zwei Tage im Auto lassen (ich leg eines unter den Beifahrersitz und eines in den Kofferraum). Riecht zwar dann 2-3 Tage wie in der Rösterei aber angenehmer als der Gestank. Und danach riechts wieder neutral.
> 
> Jens



Oha da spricht wohl ein Leidensgenosse aus Erfahrung 
Danke für den Tipp - wobei ich hoffe, dass mir sowas NIIIE wieder passiert |peinlich


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

hi wohn ganz weit im norden  (oldenburg) u nd wollte in bayern auf karpfen da unten ist mir aufgefallen das ioch keine rollen an meinen ruten hatte und nmeine eltern (ich bin 14) haben sich geweigert zurück zu fahren.


----------



## franja1 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

.......glücklich und müde in Norge angekommen alles ausgeladen....die komplette Ausrüstung dabei....Lebensmittel und Getränke auch.....nur eines stand noch zu Hause....meine Reisetasche mit den Klamotten#q.....aber ned so schlimm....mit der Visa in de nächste Stadt und das Notwendigste nachgekauft.....hübsches Loch in der Reisekasse


----------



## Hefti (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Moinsen
Hab da auch noch zwei Sachen beizutragen.
Einmal bin ich zum Hecht angeln an einen kleinen Fluss gefahren und wollte mir die Köfis vor Ort stippen. Beim auspacken ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass ich meinen kompletten Stippkram vergessen habe.
Und das andere Mal war im Winter 2007. Hatte mir im Spätsommer extra einen Köfivorrat gestippt und diesen eingefroren. Beim Hechtansitz hab ich dann erstmal alles aufgebaut (Schirm, Stuhl, Kasten aus der Karre raus, Ständer in den Boden, usw.). Als ich dann die Ruten aus dem Wagen holen wollte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese noch zu Hause liegen. Zum Glück war mein Bruder dabei. So musste ich das ganze Gerödel nicht wieder einpacken, sondern konnte schnell die 15 km nach Hause fahren um die Ruten zu holen.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## sunny (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Fisch im Auto vergessen :q, sischer, sischer.

War mal nach nem Makrelentörn völlig übermüdet als ich zu Hause angekommen bin. Wollte nur noch ins Bett. Als ich nach 2 Tagen den Wagen wieder gebraucht habe (stand schön in der prallen Sonne), hat mich, kurz nach dem ich die Tür geöffnet habe, auch schon die Bewusstlosigkeit ereilt. Ich kann mich noch wage daran erinnern, dass mir die Zehennägel weggeflogen sind und sich die Nase nach innen verabschiedet hat |uhoh:.

Boohh ey, war dat nen Gestank :v. Schön nen paar Makkis im Auto vergessen. Wochenlang wollte keiner bei mir mitfahren :q.


Nicht vergessen, aber auch nicht schön #d:

Mir ist mal ne Madendose mit nem halben Liter Maden im Kofferraum aufgangen |bigeyes. Die Burschen haben sich natürlich schnellstens im Inneren des Wagens verdünnisiert. Ich kann euch sagen, nach geraumer Zeit war die Hölle los im Auto. Zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich auch noch in eine Polizeikontrolle geraten. Geiles Gesicht hat der Mann in Grün gemacht als ich die Seitenscheibe runtergekurbelt habe und er von geschätzen 50 Brummern angefallen wurde :q. 

Hhhaah, ich krieg schon wieder Tränen in den Augen, wenn ich daran zurückdenke|supergri.


----------



## delsol (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Hehe das mid den Maden hatte ich zu Hause mal da hatte ich den Eimer mit Lockfutter im Flur stehen gelassen und vergessen das da noch Maden drin waren. Mutti ist dann nach ca. 2 Tagen gekommen und hat mich gefragt warum immer mehr Brummer unterwegs sind sie hätte bestimmt schon 50 erschlagen aber es fliegen immer noch welche:q Jetzt muss das Futter immer draußen bleiben:q


----------



## Dart (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Die meisten, unfreiwilligen Ehrenrunden habe ich wohl für den Kescher gemacht. Spinn,-bzw. Jerkrute samt Köderbox war eh immer im Auto, nur der dusselige Kescher lag noch zum Entlüften irgendwo.|rolleyes
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Tagger (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Batterien für die Stirnlampe im Ladegerät vergessen ... kommt gut Nachts beim Spinnfischen |gr:


----------



## YuryR. (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

ich kenn einen der seine rolle zum spinnfischen mitzunehmen vergessen hat


----------



## Skipper47 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Ich habe auch schon meine Ruten vergessen und habe es erst gemerkt als das Boot schon im Wasser war und ich einladen wollte. Besser waren noch die vertauschten Tüten. Ich hatte eine Tüte mit gekochtem Mais im Kühlschrank zum füttern und angeln, am See angekommen wollte ich vorfüttern und hatte eine Tüte mit grober Bratwurst dabei. Das war´s dann.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Ich hab mal nen Kumpel vergessen, der eigentlich mit wollte um zu zugucken.

Am Wasser hab ich mich dann über die herrliche Ruhe gefreut und den wunderschönen Angeltag ganz allein am Wasser genossen...
Handy hatte ich nämlich auch zu Hause liegen!

Am Abend, wieder zu Hause angekommen, hab ich mich dann über 25 entgangene Anrufe gewundert und mich erst an meinen Freund erinnert als ich die Nummer gesehen hab.#q

Natürlich hab ich ihn dann angerufen und mich bei ihm entschuldigt.:m


----------



## Fury87 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Meine Freundin! :q


----------



## schadstoff (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



Philla schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer: Tabak dabei, Feuerzeug Dabei, Hüllsen dabei, aber das Stopfgerät vergessen -.-



das geht noch es findet sich immer ne Pose die zum reinfummeln die für die orale befriedigung geeignet ist !

Nummer 1 meines vergessens ist Tabak....danach Fischereischein (was ansich nicht schlimm ist da man den ja nachreichen kann)
Gefolgt von Würmern und lockfutter und zuletzt die aufnahmestangen meines Pods |uhoh: da heisst es dann stöckchen und Aalbimmel #d

Ach und die Kopflampe fehlt auch ab und an ^^


#h


----------



## donlotis (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Meine Angelsachen sind immer fertig gepackt und griffbereit.

Nur die Würmer/Maden vergesse ich auch oft im Kühlschrank. #c

Wobei ich die da eigentlich nicht lagern darf, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Dorsch 48 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Weil ich ja schon älter bin,lege ich mir immer alles griffbereit
ins Auto.Hat auch immer alles gut geklappt,bis ich eines Tages mit meinem Kumpel und dessen Auto 300 km zur
Ostsee gefahren bin,um dort festzustellen,dass ich den
Zündschlüssel fürs Boot in meinem Auto liegenlassen hatte.
Der Schlüssel gehört zu einem 50 PS-Motor.Wir hatten dann einen lustigen,aber langsamen Tag auf der Ostsee.


----------



## lumpi655321 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Würmer hab ich auch schon ein paarmal vergessen.Das letzte mal habe ich meinen Schlüssel vom Vereinsteich vergessen:c#q


----------



## Sytec (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

ich vergesse sehr oft meine rutenhalter wenn ich vom see wieder abhaue, besonders in der dämmerung übersieht man die tierisch schnell so das ich bestimmt schon gefühlte ~10 rutenhalter verloren habe...#d


----------



## Alexander2781 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Ich habe schon mal beim Zanderangeln mit Köderfisch die Ködernadel vergessen. #q


----------



## nemles (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Nachmittags Schlauchboot und Angelsachen ins Auto verladen, morgens halb drei Kollegen eingesackt und an die Ostsee gedüst.

Alles an den Strand getragen und mit dem Aufbau des Schlauchbootes begonnen. Kollege lief zwischen Strand und Auto hin und her und schleppte die Teile ran.

Als das Boot aufgebaut war und Kollega nur noch den Motor holen sollte, schallte es nach fünf Minuten von weit her: 
DU IDIOT!!!#q#q#q


----------



## venni-kisdorf (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Wo haste sie denn?
> Drei Feuerzeuge in der Jacke und die Jacke liegt noch zu Hause, weil ja so schönes Wetter ist und man keine Jacke braucht wäre ja auch negativ....


 

Nee, 1 Feuerzeug immer in der Wathose dann ein Feuerzeug in der Watjacke und eins habe ich noch in meinem Rucksack welchen ich nie vergessenwerde denn da sind Fliegen, Watgürtel, Getränke, Rolle und anderes getüddel drin welches ich nicht direckt am mann brauche aber dennoch immer dabei sein muss... 

|stolz: bis jetzt hat es immer geklappt...


----------



## unloved (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Allzu schlimme Geschichten kann ich Gott sei Dank noch nicht erzählen. Immer mal wieder vergesse ich Kleinigkeiten. Umgedreht bin ich erst einmal als ich den Kescher vergessen hatte. Da hätte ich mir das frühe Aufstehen sparen können.


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Alle meine Köder. Echt blöd sowas. Zum Glück hatte ich wenigstens Bier dabei! :q


----------



## BigEarn (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Meine Vergessensliste beim Fliegenfischen:

1. Rolle vergessen und erst nach 90 Minuten Fahrt gemerkt, als ich gerade voller Vorfreude meine neue Rute zusammenbaute. Konnte somit direkt wieder zurückfahren und noch ein Stündchen im 'Tümpel' um die Ecke fischen.

2. Wathose vergessen und auch erst nach einstündiger Fahrt gemerkt. War allerdings Sommer und ich konnte nass waten.

3. Beide Polarisationsbrillen vergessen - 3 1/2 Stunden Autofahrt für ein verlängertes Wochenende Forellenfischen auf Sicht #q

4. Nichts vergessen - aber nach 5 Minuten die große Fliegendose mit sämtlichen Nymphen beim Waten im Fluss versenkt - bis ichs gemerkt hatte war sie schon stromab verschwunden - der Tag war gelaufen, die Rückfahrt dauerte 90 Minuten

5. Auf der 2 tägigen Anreise zum Angelurlaub immer mal wieder an Flüssen und Seen angehalten um ein paar Würfe zu machen - danach hatte sich die Anzahl meiner Watkescher von 2 auf 0 reduziert. Auf der Rückreise war der Wasserspiegel extrem gestiegen und die potenziellen Lageplätze der Kescher unerreichbar. #q

6. Aus Wurmanglerzeiten - Habe nach einem 3 tägigen Segeltrip sämtliche Maden und Wurmdosen auf dem Boot von dem Vater eines Freundes vergessen. Nachdem der 3 Monate später an dem Gestank  fast gestorben ist, habe ich mich mit meinem Kumpel erstmal lieber in Kneipen getroffen als bei ihm zu Hause. :q

Bestimmt hab ich noch die ein oder andere Geschichte vergessen...|rolleyes


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Nach 300 km Anreise standen wir ohne Zeltstangen da. Mein Kumpel hatte nach dem letzten Trip das Zelt im Garten zum trocknen aufgehängt und nur die Plane wieder in die Hülle gepackt. Zum Glück war ein Aldi oder Lidl in der Nähe, die billige Einmannzelte im Angebot hatten. Wäre sonst 'ne sehr kurze Woche geworden.

Kescher, Totschläger, Maßband, Messer, Ruten, Köder, Lampen, eigentlich alles schon mal zuhause liegengelassen. Da unsere Trips aber meist schon am Donnerstag beginnen, gibt es kaum ein Problem, das sich Freitags nicht mit Hilfe einer Brieftasche lösen lässt.
Es sei denn, die liegt zusammen mit den Papieren auf dem Küchentisch...
Kommt gut, wenn man am Oderhaff steht und der Küchentisch in Thüringen...


----------



## L-TownPlayer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

joa hab schon geschaft die angeln stehn zu lassen fahre los pack alles am see aus und 

halt momentmal irgendwas fehlt ich zurück ans auto ?? wo isn die tasche #q


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Am Dienstag bin ich zu meinem See (ca.40km) und hatte den Schlüssel für mein Boot
vergessen,glücklicherweise konnte ich aber den Kahn eines Kumpels,der vor Ort wohnt,
benutzen.
So und damit mir das nicht nochmal passiert,wird der Schlüssel nun in eine Filmdose
gesteckt und direkt in der Nähe des Bootes versteckt!

Taxidermist


----------



## L-TownPlayer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

lach und wo versteckst du den schlüssel??:m


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Nach einem Angelurlaub in Dänemark hat mein Kumpel mal vergessen wo er sein Auto geparkt (war noch schnell in der Fußgängerzone und hat dort ein Bier getrunken) hatte. Hat das Auto als gestohlen gemeldet und eine Woche später aufgrund des sehr unangenehmen Geruchs beim einkaufen wiedergefunden.:v

Ein anderes Mal hatte ein Kollege von seiner 3 teiligen Karpfenrute das Mittelstück nicht dabei. Festgestellt morgens um 3:30 Uhr nach ca. 45 Minuten fahrt.
Naja, an diesem Tag hat er halt mit einer Rute weniger geangelt.


----------



## fabian1306 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

hatte einmal meine grundangeln vergessen weil die aufm balkon zum trocknen waren
 einmal wollte ich an meine stelle aber die war belegt also musste ich ca 400m witer hab da geangelt und dan wurde kjurze zeit später die stlle frei ging da hin und mir viel auf ich hatte meinen rutenhalter vergessen rannte hin und hatte den halter baute alles auf und fand meine maden nicht also nochmal zurück 

noch ein kleiner tipp wenn man morgens an seine angelstelle geht und abes da noch mal hin will kann mann ein teil seiner anfütterrung (sofern sie ein schönes braun hat)zu einem kackhäufchen machen und schön platzieren dann hat man eine gute chanze auf seinen platz


----------



## René F (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Mein Bruder hat mal sämtliche Köder vergesse und mit Gummibärchen geangelt. Hat damit einen Karpfen gefangen. 
Sind aber eher schlechte Köder, da sie im Wasser unheimlich aufquellen und zu einer Glibbemasse werden...


----------



## Celtic-hero (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Ich hatte schonmal sämtliche Rutenhalter vergessen, musste dann wie damals mit 14 Stöckchen schnitzen xD

Ging aber


----------



## wusel345 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

So doof wie ich kann kein anderer sein. Die Vorgeschichte: ich war tags zuvor im Baumarkt und brauchte einen leeren Kofferraum! :q

Mir passiert! Noch zu DM-Zeiten. 

Anfahrt zum See ca. 60km. Bin gutgelaunt angekommen, Kofferraum geöffnet ... leer! Laut geflucht, so das alle was davon hatten.:r Rückfahrt nach Hause wieder 60km. Schein samt Angelgeräte eingepackt. Gleiche Strecke wieder zurück gelegt. Mittlerweile waren 1 1/2 Stdn. vergangen. Endlich Tageskarte gelöst für damals 5.- DM, Sprit ausgerechnet + vertane Zeit = ca. 40.- DM. Das Ärgern und Fluchen auf der gesamten Rückfahrt, um die Sachen zu holen, berechne ich mit nochmal 30.- DM. :q

Resumee: war ein teures Angelnvergnügen! :q


----------



## Siermann (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Hy, |wavey:

also ich habe bei mir im Angelkeller von mir und meinem Dad 5 fertig gepackte Futterrale stehen die komplett fertig sind. Nur die Futerrale rein, Kescher und Stühle hinzu + Futter und Köder und evtl. Wiegesack, Abhakmatte und große Waage und dan kanns losgehen.

Habe aber auch schonmal gehabt ( Vatern hat angerufen...komm runter die Karpfen beißen super.!!!) das ich auf die schnelle das falsche Futterral geschnappt habe und erst beim Auspacken gemerkt habe das ich ja die Pickerruten mit hatte...is halt ******* wenn man 5 Mal das gleiche Futterral stehen hatt...:c

Naja nun ist jedes beschriftet 
-Karpfen,
-Karpfen,
-Picker,
-Pose,
-Raubfisch,

:vik:



lg
Tim


P.S. konnte damals an der Pickerrute und 0,20er Mono-Schnur doch noch einen 12 Pfd. schweren (leichten) Karpfen landen...Glück gehabt.:m


----------



## Criss81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Die elektrischen Bissanzeiger beim Nachtangeln ;(


----------



## Zico (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Die elektrischen Bissanzeiger beim Nachtangeln ;(



Hatte ich dabei.... nur ohne Batterien #6 

dann noch Gaskocher ohne Gas , Frischwasser ohne 
löslichen Kaffee. Salat ohne Besteck ... oder andersrum:vik:

jaja is schon lustig 

Gruß Zico


----------



## Rotauge28 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Am Wochenende sollte es los gehen um ein paar Friedfische mit Maden zu fangen. 
Die Maden hatte ich am Vortag vergessen zu kaufen. Aber da wir ja im Internatzeitalter leben, fand ich nach 1 Std Internetrecherche einen Kiosk der Maden verkauft.

Nach 40 Minuten Autofahrt gelangte ich an den gesuchten Kiosk. Schnell drei Dosen Maden gekauft und ab an den See.

Nach circa 2,5 Std hatte ich alles am Wasser, siebte die Maden, legte sie in einen aromatisierten Teig ein, ließ darauf hin die Maden etwas Süße ziehen und fing endlich an zu angeln.

Zu meiner großen Freude fing ich nach 5 Minuten das erste Rotauge. Mein Hund freude sich ebenfalls, er rannte zu mir, sprang, landete auf der Kante meines flachen Eimers...und......mein halber Liter Maden rieselte Regenartig aufs Wasser. 

Mein Hund war totglücklich einen Fisch gefangen zu haben und ich fuhr wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Celtic-hero (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Achja ich hab mal meine Freundin vergessen,
kein scheiß ich sollte sie morgens abholen. 
Als ich grade am Teich war klingelte mein Handy mit einer sehr eingeschnappen Freundin. Das darf ich mir immer noch anhören -.-


----------



## EuroCarpeR (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Es geht einfach nicht, angeln gehen ohne etwas zu vergessen xD.

350 Kilometer in Angelurlaub gefahren und mein Opa hatte seinen Angelkoffer mit allem drin vergessen...

Ich hatte gestern das Klopapier vergessen^^ konnte aber durch meine Mutter gerettet werden, die mir eine Rolle brachte.


----------



## Boss007 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

ich bin angeln gefahren und habe die angelrute vergessen
zum glück hatte ich noch eine reise rute im auto.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

nach 1 Std Fahrt an die Ostsee dann am Wasser festgestellt das ich Depp das Unterteil meiner Meerforellen- und das Oberteil meiner Zanderspinnrute eingepackt hatte ...
passte natürlich nicht zusammen und konnte wieder nach hause fahren ....


----------



## Besorger (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

mein bekannter die luma   obwohl er mich abgeholt hat und ich eine in der garage hatte!!!!!zum kotzen


----------



## Wakenitzangler92 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

ach eure kleinen pannen können jedem mal passieren ich wollte mal mit meinem kolegen ans wasser zum aal angeln alles gepackt würmer knickies usw also rucksack auf den rücken und ab ans wasser mit rädern. nach einer halben stunde fahrt war es endlich soweit alles ausgepackt die sitze alles bier würmer halt stopp etwas fehlt vor lauter hecktik habe ich glatt die angeltasche im flur stehen lassen|peinlich naja das wars denn auch mit dem angeln um 11 uhr wollte ich nicht mehr losfahren die tasche holen also gemütlich gemacht und das bier genossen :vik:#:#g#g#g#g#g#g#g#g


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Mein Rutenfutteral.Gemerkt noch ca.90 Km Anfahrt.#q
Bin ich jetzt nominiert als Depp des Jahres?|peinlich


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Balaton1980 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

war letzte woche in ungarn zum karpfenangeln und spinnfischen.
als ich mich mit meiner spinne das erste mal zum plattensee aufmachen wollte, musst ich leider feststellen das ich depp meine spinntasche mit allen (!!!#q!!!) spinnködern, vorfächern, etc. zu hause in good old germany vergessen hab !!!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Als Jungangler bin ich immer mit unserer Clique vom Verein zu Wettfischen mitgefahren. Einer von uns war Angelhändler und hatte einen ganz tollen alten VW Transporter wo drei vorne saßen und zwei hinten drinnen waren im Transportraum.

Die Fischen haben immer schon sehr früh begonnen so dass es von der Zeit her immer schon sehr knapp war, dass wir pünktlich ankamen.

Diesen Tag werde ich aber nie vergessen. Wir wieder mit 150 km/h durch die Dörfer Richtung Heilbronn unterwegs, und uns hat es mal wieder gerade so zum Start gelangt. Alle raus aus dem Auto und an die Plätze gehechtet und das Gerät aufgebaut.

Ich frage dann so beiläufig wo ist den der Matthias, wir uns alle angeschaut,und vor lachen fast geplatzt als einer sagte  den habe ich zuletzt an der Tankstelle wo wir ganz zu anfangs Zigaretten geholt haben gesehen. Wir lagen auf dem Boden und haben uns gekugelt vor lachen und nicht mehr einbekommen, der andere der hinten im Transporter war war von Beruf Bäcker und kam gerade von der Arbeit und hatte hinten eine Runde geratzt so dass er das Fehlen nicht bemerkt hatte, als wir dort losgefahren sind. 

Und wieder sind wir mal Morgens um 6.00 Uhr als einzige aufgefallen. Da gab es noch keine Handys, bzw. wir hatten keine. Uns blieb nichts anderes übrig, als mit einem später schlechten Gewissen weiter zu fischen. Das war aber noch nicht alles, unser Angelgerätehändler hatte das Anfütterungsmaterial mit als erstes fertig gemacht und einen neuen Farbstoff verwendet, der ein ganz tolles Rot machen soll, hatte der Vertreter gesagt.

Was soll ich sagen es wurde heller und heller, und damit sah man dass wir eine ganze Ecke vom See rot eingefärbt hatten und wir uns beim Veranstalter erklären mussten dass das nur ein bisschen viel vom neuen Farbstoff war^^^^^. Die Angler links und rechts von uns fanden es auch nicht unbedingt so toll^^^^

Auch konnte an diesem Tag keiner seine 8-10 Meter Stipprute ruhig halten weil wir immer wieder lachen mussten, wegen Matthias und dem roten See.

Ohhh man, war das peinlich.

Matthias, hatte das ganze Gott sei Dank auch mit viel Humor genommen und sich nach einem Sixpack an der Tanke abholen lassen.


----------------------------

Durch diese sinnlosen Fischen habe ich für mich dann eines Tages entschieden so was nicht mehr mitzumachen, Fische rein Fische raus. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## hecht 01 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

bei mir warens letztens beim anangeln alle meine köder und ich kannte gerade mal einen aus dem verein da ich neu eingestiegen bin
zum glück hatten die anderen aber genug maden dabei


----------



## onkelz2222 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Ich habe schon öffters meine Papiere vergessen was letztens fast zum rauswurf aus dem Verein geführt hat, obwohl in unserem Dorf Angel-Verein grade ma 25 Leute sind und jeder jeden kennt |krach:


----------



## bigkmi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Böser Trööt. Ganz böser Trööt.

Ich bin Weltmeister im Köder vergessen. Morgens im Volltran aufgestanden. Ans Wasser gefahren. Ausgepackt. Aufgebaut. Köder ran. Köder ran????? #q Da war doch was. Mist zu Hause im Kühlschrank.
Tröstet mich aber enorm, dass es anderen auch so geht.

TL
bigkmi


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Letzte Woche zum Angeln verabredet, Kollege kommt ausnahmsweise mal pünktlich und wir fahren zu unserer Lieblingsstelle. Dann von mir die alles zerschmetternde Frage: Wo sind eigentlich deine Ruten? 

Ich hatte nur zwei mit. Eine Spinn- und eine Stipprute ohne Beringung. Tjoa, durfte er mir drei Stunden lang zuarbeiten.


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Hatte meinen kompletten Gerätekasten vergessen.
Nicht so schlimm, die Angel war ja fertig montiert und Hänger gibt es bei unserem Vereinssee eh nicht.
Denkste! Der erste und einzige Hänger an diesem Wasser und Haken ab!
Kein Auto, meine Eltern hatten mich ans Wasser gefahren, kein Mensch am Wasser, kein Handy damals….|supergri
Da habe ich die untere Schnurlauföse meines Schwimmers mit der Zange ausgerissen, gebogen und schräg abgeschnitten.
Mit diesem „Haken“ fing ich dann noch eine schöne Schleie.
Diesen „Spezialhaken“ habe ich noch immer.
Er soll mich daran erinnern, dass man nicht gleich aufgeben sollte und es immer einen Weg gibt|rolleyes.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

ich vergesse ab und zu:

Köder, Angelschein, RodPod, Stuhl, Getränke und Essen.;-)


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Letztens Hakenlöser vergessen...Problem die Weißfische schlucken immer alle so tief....doch an dem Tag hingen alle im Unterkiefer und habe noch ne schöne 63cm Brasse gefangen...


Gruß
David


----------



## barschben (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

wollte zum spinnfischen gehen und hab die spinnrute vergessen#q#q#q#d|uhoh:


----------



## goolgetter (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Hatte meine Gummistiefel vergessen. Habe dann im halbhohen nassen Gras mit Turnschuhe gesessen. #q

Naja das nächste mal wird wieder dran gedacht.


----------



## Dynator (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Also ich hatte die Ködis vergessen das bemerkte ich als ich schon 20 min gerudert bin. Also wieder zurück Köder holen , als ich an meinen Angelplatz ankam und ich einen guten Hecht an der Angel hatte, wollte ich mir schonmal den Köscher in greifbarer Position legen aber den hatte ich leider vergessen.


----------



## Timoo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Ich hatte einmal die Rolle für meine Flugangel vergessen, allerdings hatte ich die Ersatzspule dabei. So habe ich die Flugangel aufgebaut, benötigte Schnurlänge abgezogen und die Spule in die Brusttasche der Wathose gesteckt. War ganz passsabel zu angeln, bis die Spule in Wasser fiel und mit der Strömung fortgespült wurde. Beim Einholen trommelte die Schnur bis zum letzten Zentimeter des Backings ab. Das Aufwickeln war weniger angenehm, deshalb beendete ich danach den Einsatz.


----------



## Jennic (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

hmm, ich vergesse ab und zu mal was, kescher, kunstköder etc.... is aber nich weiter tragisch, da ich es nur ~5 minuten zu fuß, zu meinen beiden angelgewässern habe ;-)


----------



## Dorbel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

Als ich letzte woche zum angeln gefahren bin stieg ich vom Drahtesel ab und bemerkte ' was ist nass ' ?
Schuhe vergessen


----------



## wusel345 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Als ich letzte woche zum angeln gefahren bin stieg ich vom Drahtesel ab und bemerkte ' was ist nass ' ?
> Schuhe vergessen


 
Hose vergessen wäre schlimmer gewesen!


----------



## Schnubbi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was habt ihr schon alles vergessen wenn ihr zum Angeln fahrt?*

also ich hab scho mal meine komplette Tackelbox vergessen inklusieve meiner Anglepapiere #q#q#q|peinlich
Also schnell nochmal heimgerrauscht und alles geholt


----------

